# Uhura Kidded Twin Girls



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

Full post here. http://intayetsshoes.blogspot.com/2012/02/twin-girls.html


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Aww...they're so cute!  Congrats!! And great kidding pics! :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

very cute! congrats!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Cute!!  Congrats X :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

CUTE!!!!  Congrats!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Uhura Kidded Twin Girls--New Pics and Names!*

Vinnie was born first.
This is Vinnie.
http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/TayetorGigi/IMG_2853.jpg
This is Cassie.
http://i1054.photobucket.com/albums/s496/TayetorGigi/Cassie.jpg


----------



## pennyspasture (Dec 22, 2011)

Very cute!!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow, two girls from BOTH of your does! Major score!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Very, Very Cute... Congrats!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats on your new girls


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

*Re: Uhura Kidded Twin Girls--UPDATE*

Vinnie and Cassie are doing great. Vinnie is the sweetest baby on the face of the planet. I have never had such a wonderful doe. Cassie can be a little skittish, I am probably going to sell her this fall after our county fair.

Vinnie








Cassie


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Adorable


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

Super cute girls  Grats :thumbup:


----------



## kid'n'kaboodle (Mar 5, 2011)

Very cute. :stars: Congrats


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...


----------

